# Clearest tank ever.



## Lariat02F150 (Jul 25, 2009)

Up until 3 days ago I used to keep my light on my fish tank at all times. The water looked 75-85% clear at all times maybe getting a little cloudy on off days...When I would do water changes i noticed the water always looked rather green/merky but yet in the tank looked pretty clear... 

Was reading posts about cloudy water and someone said to another to leave ur light off for 2-3 days as its probably algae growing... So i said ehh let me try.... I did it adding a TOUCH of clarifier every day and cleaed my filter every day by running the cartridge under water... Came home last night from dinner with my girl... COMPLETELY CLEAR! I have never seen it look so good. 

Only down side was one of my gouramis kicked the bucket... but he was fairly new about 4 days old to the tank so im going to blame it on the place i bought it. 

So I have no decided since watching the fish at night is relaxing to me and for some reason listening to the filter and watching them go about there business makes me sleep better. When i wake up in the morning turn the light off all day until i get home around 7-8 turn it on. 

Just thought this would be a good story to tell. and some of you would enjoy reading.*Glasses*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad to hear, way to go. 
Sometimes its also the place they got the fish from of the place you got the fish from that's to blame.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thats what i need to do


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but why would you cycle a tank with any fish in??? I'm sure it will shorten their lifespans as they are no doubt exposed to ammonia and nitrite during the cycling process. 

Even if you did, why would you post that here, as now new members are likely to think cycling with angels and neons is okay? Just because a fish can survive a cycle doesn't mean it should be put through the stress, right?

Am I just confused?


----------

